# Joining Reserves - 90% Deaf



## daddytoeface (13 Sep 2008)

Hello I would like to join with reserves however I am 90 percent deaf in 1 ear and 1 eye is blurry.  Am I  done?
Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Sep 2008)

My guess would be yes your "done" but thats just a guess. Someone more in the know will be along shortly I'm sure.

Since I know you looked through the hearing threads I guess you couldn't find your answer. What I can tell you is only a recruiting centre can tell you for 100%.


----------



## TCBF (13 Sep 2008)

daddytoeface said:
			
		

> Hello I would like to join with reserves however I am 90 percent deaf in 1 ear and 1 eye is blurry.  Am I  done?
> Thanks.



- Try to join, do the medical.  Advantages:

1.  You remove any doubt, and you can always say you tried.
2.  Free medical, they might spot something you need to know about.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Sep 2008)

I agree with the others, apply anyhow. Worst case, you get a full medical; best case, you get enrolled. At the very least, you'll have a concrete ruling on your suitability for service.


----------



## daddytoeface (14 Sep 2008)

Thanks for replies. From what you guys are saying it pretty much a no go.
Thanks.


----------



## Koenigsegg (14 Sep 2008)

No one can say that for sure but the personnel doing the medical.

Sometimes it seems to be a case by case basis, and although some of the people in the thread may be doubtful, we all encourage you to try.  You never know until you try.
Like they said, worst case, you get a full  free medical, and they may even find something that you did not know about before.  Anything other than that, is fantastic.

Please, give it a shot if you want to be a part of the CF.  It's worth the try.


----------



## Niteshade (14 Sep 2008)

Depends on what the cause of the hearing/vision loss is. If it is a conductive hearing loss, then there may be some hope for you. Only an ear nose throat specialist can tell you if it is correctable. I know of one person on this board who underwent surgery and was successful in enrollment.

As for the vision, also, it depends on the problem, and if it is correctable (lenses/lasers etc.). Eye surgery has come a long way. Again, only a specialist can help you determine treatment.

The gist of it is you need to meet the following criteria which you say you are having problems with:

H - Hearing (Auditory Acuity)
     H1 to H4  ( H1 is standard hearing or above, H4 is poor)
     You must be H1 or H2 to be enrolled.
     For more information click here:
     http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55464.0.html

V - Visual Acuity
      V1 to V5    (V1 is good vision, V5 is poor vision)
      You must be V1 to V4 to be enrolled.
      For more information click here:
      http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html

CV - Colour Vision
     CV1, CV2 or CV3
     All can be enrolled, but may limit your choice of trades.
     For more information click here:
     http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37585.0.html
Vision

READ THIS THREAD:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html

You can only determine the next method of action once you have tried. Go, do the medical and find out what you need to do to make the grade. Then follow through with surgical/treatment options to attain the level the CF requires, or walk away.

As others have mentioned, at least it is a free medical, and the only people who can make a determination of your conditions are the professionals.

Nites


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2008)

Mmmm... only thing that comes to mind is....UNIVERSALITY OF SERVICE.

I gather that your blurry eyesight cannot be corrected by eyeglasses - elswe it wouldn't be an issue

AND Having your hearing in one ear limited to 10% .... I wouldn't set my hopes too high.....


----------



## TCBF (18 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Mmmm... only thing that comes to mind is....UNIVERSALITY OF SERVICE.
> 
> I gather that your blurry eyesight cannot be corrected by eyeglasses - elswe it wouldn't be an issue
> 
> AND Having your hearing in one ear limited to 10% .... I wouldn't set my hopes too high.....



- I think he should still apply, even just to hear "No."


----------



## kincanucks (23 Sep 2008)

Certainly the advice I would give to anyone else with other physical impairments that obviously will prevent them from being excepted in to the CF. Apply and waste resources that could have been better used to process applicants that have a better chance.  Oh and that free medical part that is priceless.  Having trouble finding a physician on civie street than apply to the CF for a free medical.


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2008)

daddytoeface said:
			
		

> Hello I would like to join with reserves however I am 90 percent deaf in 1 ear and 1 eye is blurry.  Am I  done?
> Thanks.



From a girl who is serving and is deaf on the left hand side.

I was already "in" when I lost my hearing due to a medical situation which occured while serving a tour in Alert - after 11 years of service and successful completion of my training - and no issues with deployments overseas.

After all that time and money spent on me and training me - a resource that was already "on" their books - ... I was deemed to not meet "Universality of Service" requirements and release action was initiated. The only reason that I'm still here today, is because I happened to be serving overseas on an international deployment when that decision came down and that I was already trained - an "investment" if you will.

Long and the short --- I was already in, and that's the only reason I'm still enjoying my job today. If you don't meet the "H" requirements (and you won't - I don't) - you will not be approved for entry.


----------



## tech2002 (24 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> From a girl who is serving and is deaf on the left hand side.
> 
> I was already "in" when I lost my hearing due to a medical situation which occured while serving a tour in Alert - after 11 years of service and successful completion of my training - and no issues with deployments overseas.
> 
> ...



Too bad they can't do hiring even if you have "issue with hearing",.. 
I can tell you , I used to serve before in different army long time ago about 18 years ago before I came to Canada, In my country where I am from they draft people to army, at that time I had same problem as today, I don't hear to my right ear, my left is H1, and my right ear is H3, they put us in front of commission, they look at my medical, physical and they bombard you with questions , and let you answer them,, I did answer  all of them , the army medical doctor checked my hearing diagrams after that they look at trades where you can be needed, and they send me to be as Radar Technician , I had no choice to choose like here in Canadian Army,  I went for my  soldier training , I have passed it, I had no issues, my commanding officer passed me, and he never question about my hearing, like it never existed . I felt proud of my accomplishments, I did served. After that I came to Canada, went to school, worked,  few of my friends join up, they I decided as well, I have applied for LCIS Tech, something similar, and no go because of my right ear not good, I thought I can be at least be given chance to test me during the BMQ training  at which ever location I would of be sent to. If I pass it , I have accomplish something and there is a chance to serve Canada and Canadian Forces, if I fail it, then I move on to next thing. This is what I thought or expect to happen.  I think from my perspective to be more logical setup, then screen you out at the first medical test , without even have chance to see if there is a issue there.  There are some people can not join who happen to have real medical issues that can in danger themselves. I am still bitter by this even after a year of rejection.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Sep 2008)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> Too bad they can't do hiring even if you have "issue with hearing",..
> I can tell you , I used to serve before in different army long time ago about 18 years ago before I came to Canada, In my country where I am from they draft people to army, at that time I had same problem as today, I don't hear to my right ear, my left is H1, and my right ear is H3, they put us in front of commission, they look at my medical, physical and they bombard you with questions , and let you answer them,, I did answer  all of them , the army medical doctor checked my hearing diagrams after that they look at trades where you can be needed, and they send me to be as Radar Technician , I had no choice to choose like here in Canadian Army,  I went for my  soldier training , I have passed it, I had no issues, my commanding officer passed me, and he never question about my hearing, like it never existed . I felt proud of my accomplishments, I did served. After that I came to Canada, went to school, worked,  few of my friends join up, they I decided as well, I have applied for LCIS Tech, something similar, and no go because of my right ear not good, I thought I can be at least be given chance to test me during the BMQ training  at which ever location I would of be sent to. If I pass it , I have accomplish something and there is a chance to serve Canada and Canadian Forces, if I fail it, then I move on to next thing. This is what I thought or expect to happen.  I think from my perspective to be more logical setup, then screen you out at the first medical test , without even have chance to see if there is a issue there.  There are some people can not join who happen to have real medical issues that can in danger themselves. I am still bitter by this even after a year of rejection.



Blah Blah.  Different countries equal different recruiting standards.  Time to move on.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2008)

Bottom line, if you don't meet the CF standard, you don't get in.

Spiralling and locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

